# Frame and Panel Question



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I am going to make a wooden storage box with cover. Haven't finalized the dimensions but I'm thinking 18" L x 12" W x 12" H. I would like to use up some materials I have on hand. I was thinking I would make the rails and stiles from 3/4" hardwood and the panels from 1/2" plywood. I would like to cut a groove in the rails and stiles for the panels. Would this leave the rails and stiles too thin for a 1/2" panel? I so, I could glue up some thicker pieces.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Or you could reduce the panel thickness...ie make tongues on the edges.
Say a 1/4 " tongue, and 1/4" groove on the stiles and rails.
Make one 1/4" pass on the panels so that the interior face of the plywood panel is flush with the interior face of the frame.
Like the rabbet joint on a drawer.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

I have used 1/2 inch ply with 3/4 inch rails etc. for many projects from wine racks to tv consoles and have had no problems. This was used on the sides, large and wide backs with the rails extended to be legs and many doors. It has not been a problem. Just be careful to cut the dado on scrap to start. See attached pix. I use a 1/4 inch dado blade cut once, reverse the piece and cut again, moving the fence until the plywood fits perfectly. Hope that helps.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank You for confirming my method is feasible. Also, that's a beautiful piece of furniture you made.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jim you can put a 1/2" panel into a 3/4 frame but that only leaves 1/8" on either side which is not much material. If you are using ply or mdf panels in a ply or mdf frame then there wouldn't be enough movement to prevent gluing the panel in the frame but if you are using wood then the panel will need to move in the frame. Norm Abrams used to center the panel and glue the center 1" which would keep it from rattling in the frame but that's about all you can glue. The more common method is like Dan suggested which is to form a tongue on the edges of the panel which gives 1/4, 1/4, and 1/4" of frame, panel, and frame. That's why the bits in this link come with backcutters is so you can do the whole process in one step. https://www.google.ca/search?q=freu...oTCJ2kt4ydq8cCFYoKkgod41kPLQ&biw=1920&bih=943


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got 1/2" ply panels and a 3/4" red oak frame. The box I am making is just for storage....not furniture and nothing fancy. Just trying to use up materials I have on hand. I also considered biscuiting the panels into the frames.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim; there's a whole pile of background info contained in those pictures Chuck just linked to. 
The bit manufacturers have bent over backwards to simplify and standardize the process with their bit designs. Just ignore the fancy cuts; it's the joint methods and sizes that are of interest in regard to your original question.
Good luck!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Decisions, decisions.


----------

